# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Suomenlinnan lautta siirtyi kesäaikaan

## RSS

Suomenlinnan lautan kesäaikataulut tulivat voimaan vapunaattona. Vuorot lisääntyivät niin, että vilkkaimpina liikennöintiaikoina lautat kulkevat arkisin 20 minuutin ja viikonloppuisin 15 minuutin välein.

Kauppatorin lauttapaviljongissa on taas alkanut toimia HKL:n kesäkauden lipunmyyntipiste, josta saa kerta-, matkailija- ja Suomenlinna-lippuja, jotka ovat voimassa ostohetkestä lähtien. Maksuvälineenä käy vain käteinen.

*Ohjeita Suomenlinna-retken valmisteluun*
Suomenlinna on suosittu luokkaretkikohde etenkin keväällä. Luokkaretkeä Suomenlinnaan suunnittelevien kannattaa ottaa etukäteen yhteyttä Suomenlinnan matkailuun. Suomenlinnan matkailu vastaa numerosta 09 6848 880 tai sähköpostitse info@suomenlinna.fi

*Lippujen ostaminen*
Suomenlinnan lautalla käyvät tavalliset joukkoliikenteen kerta-, arvo- ja kausiliput, matkailijalippu sekä kännykkälippu. Lisäksi pelkästään Suomenlinnassa vieraileville kätevä vaihtoehto on edestakainen Suomenlinna-lippu. Lauttahenkilökunta ei myy lippuja. 

Suomenlinna-lipun voi ostaa lauttapaviljongin lipunmyynnistä tai paviljongin edessä sijaitsevista monilippuautomaateista. Aikuisten Suomenlinna-lippu maksaa 3,80 euroa ja lasten 1,90 euroa. Lippu on voimassa 12 tuntia ostohetkestä ja se oikeuttaa edestakaiseen matkaan Suomenlinnan lautalla eikä sillä ole vaihto-oikeutta muuhun joukkoliikenteeseen.

Kauppatorin lauttapaviljongin edessä olevista monilippuautomaateista lipun voi ostaa myös isommalle ryhmälle. Ryhmälippua ostettaessa valitaan lippulajiksi esimerkiksi Suomenlinna-lippu ja näppäillään ryhmän jäsenten lukumäärä automaattiin. Suurin ryhmä, jolle automaatista voi ostaa lipun, on 31 henkeä. Koko ryhmän lippu tulostuu samalle paperille. Lippu on voimassa ostohetkestä alkaen.

Isommille ryhmille lippuja voi ostaa myös ennakkoon. Liput kannattaa tilata ennakkoon hyvissä ajoin, viimeistään puoltatoista viikkoa ennen matkaa. Kysy lisätietoja ja lippujen tilausohjeita sähköpostilla osoitteesta lippupalvelu.hkl@hel.fi

*Ajoissa lauttaan*
Luokkaretkeläisten kannattaa saapua lauttarantaan riittävän ajoissa. Näin varmistaa, että koko ryhmä mahtuu kerralla samaan lauttaan. Viime kädessä on opettajan vastuulla huolehtia, että ryhmä säilyy koossa ja ehtii lauttaan. Lauttaan mahtuu enimmillään 300 matkustajaa, eikä henkilökunta voi ottaa ylimääräisiä lautalle, vaikka puolet luokasta olisi vielä rannalla.

Luokkaretkeläisten suosimia lähtöjä Kauppatorilta ovat klo 8.20, 9.20, 10.00 ja 10.40 lähdöt. Matka kestää noin 15 minuuttia.

Suomenlinnaan pääsee myös Katajanokalta, mistä saarelle liikennöi huoltolautta Ehrensvärd. Huoltolautta liikennöi arkisin klo 715. Ehrensvärdillä on yleensä vähemmän matkustajia, ja se sopii siksi erinomaisesti luokkaretkeläisille. Ehrensvärdin aamuiset lähtöajat ovat klo 7.25, 8.25, 9.15 ja 10.15. 

Lähelle Katajanokan terminaalia pääsee raitiolinjalla 4, jonka päätepysäkiltä on noin 400 metrin kävelymatka lauttarantaan. Myös Katajanokan terminaalin odotushuoneessa on lippuautomaatti, josta voi ostaa lipun lautalle. 

Lisätietoja Suomenlinnasta matkailukohteena www.suomenlinna.fi

Onnistuneita retkiä Suomenlinnaan!


Suomenlinnan lautan aikataulut


Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------

